# [News & Diskussion] Frei.Wild "fliegt" aus ECHO Nominierung



## Malkav85 (8. März 2013)

Wie gestern Abend noch bekannt wurde, hat die deutsche Phonoakademie die südtiroler Band "Frei.Wild" auf Grund massiver Proteste zweier Bands von der Nominierungsliste gestrichen.

Man sei zu dem Entschluss gekommen, das es sich bei der Verleihung nur um das musikalische drehen sollte und nicht um eine politische Diskussion.

Quellen: Ntv.de / Bild.de

Wie seht ihr das? 

Meine Meinung:
Ich kann es in keinster Weise nachvollziehen, weshalb diese Band gestrichen wurde. Mal davon abgesehen, das Frei.Wild nicht als "Rock/Pop national" sondern "international" gelten müsste, ist auch die Behauptung von Kraftklub und MIA, die Band sei rechts, ein typisches Beispiel dafür, das sie sich nicht mit der Band befasst haben.
Das gleiche Spiel gab es damals schon mit den Onkelz. Sogar Rammstein wurde sehr lange Zeit als rechte Band gesehen. 

Früher war ich ebenfalls der Meinung, das die Onkelz rechts sind, weil es in den Medien gesagt wurde. Nachdem ich mich aber mit dem Thema und dem Hintergrund befasst habe, war dem nicht mehr so. Genauso müssten das die Medien oder auch die anderen Bands ebenfalls machen.


----------



## OctoCore (8. März 2013)

Ist die Frage, inwieweit sich die vermeintliche politische Einstellung in den Texten niederschlägt - ansonsten ist mir egal, was die Leute ihrer Freizeit treiben - wenn mir die Musik zusagt. Auch wenn sie am Wochenende Babies auf den Grill legen oder kleine Welpen ertränken.

Ansonsten ist das Promotion für Frei.Wild - vorher habe ich von den Nasen nie was gehört.


----------



## Joungmerlin (8. März 2013)

Ach ja... immer das selbe...
Wenn deutschsprachige Rock Bands mit gewalttätigen oder politisch provokanten Texten kommen, heißt es gleich sie sind Rechts, aber wenn irgendwelche Rapper alá Bushido über den selben Textinhalt rappen is das ok. Erst recht is es ok, wenn solche Texte in ner Fremdsprache sind, und kaum jemand überhaupt auf den Text achtet (siehe Eminem)


----------



## Dartwurst (8. März 2013)

Wieso werden Bands ausgeladen, die auf Grund ihrer Verkaufszahlen eine Nominierung erhalten rausgeschmissen. Wenn in den Texten (Die ich *nicht *kenne) etwas gegen unser Verfassung enthalten ist gehört es verboten. Gibt es keine eindeutigen Hinweise auf Volksverhetzung oder Gewaltverherlichung dürfen die auch zur Verleihung. In unserem Land gilt immer noch die Unschuldsvermutung. Wenn andere das nicht akzeptieren müssen die eben weg bleiben.
Viel bedenklicher finde ich, das eine so zweifelhafte Band so viel Alben verkauft, das sie überhaupt nominiert werden. So haben Frei.Wild doch nur gratis Werbung.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (8. März 2013)

Die Musik ist zwar nicht so ganz mein GEschmack, aber die Gründe finde ich schon irgendwie an den Haaren herbei gezogen. Anscheinend wissen ja nur ein paar Wortgewaltige welche Musik für uns gut ist und was gehypt wird. Sollen den Echo doch versenken.


----------



## keinnick (8. März 2013)

Ich habe mir auch gedacht, warum dieser ganze Aufriss? Dann fiel mir ein: Wer kennt Kraftklub und MIA? Kein Mensch... nun haben sie aber mehr Aufmerksamkeit und kostenlose Werbung als diese Bands mit Geld je bezahlen könnten. Frei.Wild ist jetzt auch nicht so mein Geschmack aber hier wurden sie glaub ich von den o. a. Bands bzw. deren Plattenfirmen als Mittel zum Zweck genutzt.


----------



## JimMarshall (10. März 2013)

Meiner Meinung nach hat die Phono-Akademie, mit ihrer Entscheidung den Drohungen von Kraftklub und MIA nachzugeben, die ganze Preisverleihung ad absurdum geführt. 
Es gab in der Vergangenheit diverse Bands, die sich kritisch gegenüber Frei.Wild geäußert haben, darunter auch Jennifer Rostock, Jupiter Jones, die Toten Hosen, die Ärzte und kürzlich eben Kraftklub und MIA. Worauf deren Anschuldigungen beruhen, dass Frei.Wild angeblich rechtsradikales, bzw. nationalistisches Gedankengut verbreiten würden, weiß Ich nicht. Ich vermute jedoch, dass diese Bands einfach blind den Äußerungen von Thomas Kuban nachplappern. 

Lächerlich auch die Begründung der Phono-Akademie: "Man wolle nicht, dass der Echo zur Disskusionsebene für die politische Gesinnung der Band Frei.Wild wird", So der ungefähre Wortlaut. Bäm! ******* wars! Jetzt wird erst recht darüber disskutiert und über den Echo an sich redet keiner mehr. Es geht nur noch um Frei.Wild und deren angebliche rechtspopulistische Gesinnung.

Diese Entscheidung war nicht nur absurd, sondern auch feige. Man hat das Gefühl, dass in Deutschland eine regelrechte Gesinnungs-Diktatur herrscht, die sich explizit gegen alles richtet, was auch nur den Anschein erweckt, es könne etwas mit Nationalismus, Patriotismus, oder Heimatliebe und Dergleichen zu tun haben. Jede Äußerung, die in diese Kerbe schlägt, wird umgehend als rechtsextrem, rechtspolulistisch, nationalsozialistisch oder antisemitisch abgetan. Offenbar hatte die Phono-Akademie auch angst davor, in die Rechte Ecke gedrängt zu werden, wenn sie die Nominierung von Frei.Wild nicht zurückzieht. 

Ich persönlich bin weder rechts- noch linksextrem und bin auch kein wirklicher Frei.Wild-Fan. Aber langsam geht mir diese Gesinnungs-Diktatur auf den Sack!


----------



## altazoggy (10. März 2013)

Hat man ja schon beim Heino gesehn, was  das für vernagelte Spießer in der Musikszene sind, omg


----------



## Painkiller (11. März 2013)

> Meine Meinung:
> Ich kann es in keinster Weise nachvollziehen, weshalb diese Band  gestrichen wurde. Mal davon abgesehen, das Frei.Wild nicht als "Rock/Pop  national" sondern "international" gelten müsste, ist auch die  Behauptung von Kraftklub und MIA, die Band sei rechts, ein typisches  Beispiel dafür, das sie sich nicht mit der Band befasst haben.
> Das gleiche Spiel gab es damals schon mit den Onkelz. Sogar Rammstein wurde sehr lange Zeit als rechte Band gesehen.


Ich kann mich da nur anschließen. Frei.Wild kommt nicht aus Deutschland, sondern eben aus Südtirol. Und dort ist man eben noch stolz auf sein Land, seine Geschichte und seine Herkunft! 

Ich persönlich kann das ganze nicht nachvollziehen. Nur weil die vier Jungs stolz auf ihr Land und ihre Herkunft sind, wird ihnen in Deutschland der "Prozess" gemacht. Sorry, aber das ist mal wieder typisch für unser Land. Was man nicht kennt, oder kennen lernen will wird sofort verteufelt! Man fängt an in der Vergangenheit von Frei.Wild zu wühlen, und jeden Fehler oder jugendlichen Leichtsinn gnadenlos auszunutzen. Einiges liegt bereits über 14 Jahre zurück. Aber es sind ja die "Experten"-Meinungen auf welche die breite Masse hört. Wenn nur einer dieser Experten sich mal ordentlich mit dem Thema "Frei.Wild" auseinandersetzen würde... 

Wenn wir uns auf dieses Schubladendenken einlassen, dann müssten alle Volksmusiker wegen ihres Nationalstolzes auch eine auf den Deckel bekommen. Wie heißt es doch so schön?



> Schaut euch doch um:
> Das Paradies auf Erden liegt hier mitten in den Bergen.
> Jeder Volksmusikant
> tritt live im Fernsehen auf
> ...



​
Fips hat das mal passend ausgedrückt in einem Interview mit Laut.de



> „Aber du musst einfach auch bedenken: Wir sind keine  Deutschen! Wir sind Südtiroler. […] Dort hat keiner ein Problem mit  unseren Texten, die verstehen, um was es uns geht. Wenn dort ein  Feiertag ist, dann wird da die Tiroler Flagge vors Haus gehängt und zwar  überall. Die haben da auch lauter Vereine, die das hegen und pflegen  und diese Verbundenheit zu Südtirol auch erhalten wollen. Wir sind in  diesem Umfeld aufgewachsen und sprechen aus unserer Sicht als  Südtiroler, nicht als Deutscher. Das verstehen einige anscheinend nicht.  Da muss ich doch nicht andauernd Rücksicht darauf nehmen, dass man als  Deutscher keinen Nationalstolz entwickeln oder zeigen darf, weil man  sofort als Nazi beschimpft wird. Das darf man als Deutscher immer nur  während der EM oder WM. Ich weiß, dass das viele Leute provoziert, aber  das sind halt Sachen, die uns wichtig sind.“
> 
> 
> – Philip Burger
> Frei.Wild – laut.de – Band


Und zum Thema Mia, Kraftklub und deutsche Phono-Akademie... Wer oder was zum Teufel ist denn das? 
Ich hab mir mal ein paar Lyrics von Mia und Kraftklub durchgelesen. Naja, wenn man das überhaupt Lyrics nennen kann. Mich persönlich spricht davon nichts an. 

Der Unterschied zu Frei.Wild wird schnell klar.
Frei.Wild singt über die Lebens- und Alltagserfahrungen. So geht es  z. B. um Freundschaft, Geld, Alkohol, Führerscheinentzug, Freiheit, den  Umgang mit Rückschlägen und Niederlagen sowie um die Heimat. So was spricht die Masse hier in Deutschland auch an. Man muss ja nur mal die Chart-Plazierungen anschauen. Gegengift - Platz 2 der Albumcharts ; Feinde deiner Feinde - Platz 2 der Albumcharts.
Viele können sich mit Frei.Wild identifizieren, weil sie eben ihren Mund aufmachen, und über einige Dinge singen, die vielen sauer aufstoßen. Nur traut sich niemand drüber zu reden. Beispiel: Land der Vollidioten, Wir reiten in den Untergang, Wer nichts weiß wird alles glauben, Niemand etc. etc. 

Aber das ganze kommt mir wie ein Déjà-vu vor.Und warum? Naja so einen ähnlichen Aufstand gab es damals bei KIZ auch. Damals haben die sogenannten "Experten" die Texte auch nicht verstanden. 

Gruß
Pain

PS: Für alle die Flagge zeigen wollen!
http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/groups/442-frei-wild.html


----------



## Infin1ty (20. März 2013)

Nationalstolz ist in Deutschland eben so eine Sache. Wenn man sich mal anguckt, was
in den 50er Jahren noch an Rassismus gegenüber Dunkelhäutigen herrschte (endete erst mit dem Civil Rights Movement, Black Power etc.) 
warum ist es dann ok als US Amerikaner stolz auf sein Land zu sein. Oder als Australier, oder als Bürger eines europäischen Landes,
welches in der Kolonialisierung aktiv war.

Ich hoffe das legt sich in den nächsten Jahren irgendwann mal, ich finde es nur noch lächerlich.
Bei jeder Kleinigkeit wird sofort wieder auf den Holocaust verwiesen, wir Deutschen sind
ja bald an allem Schuld. 

Noch schlimmer als Nationalstolz ist aber Kritik an Israel, siehe Günter Grass.


----------



## Painkiller (24. März 2013)

Ja leider... Ob sich hier im Land mal was ändert?!? Ich denke ja nicht.

Die Antwort von Frei.Wild ist jetzt da. 

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mlZ5w98k59E


----------



## True Monkey (24. März 2013)

Bah ....

Wie kann einen dieser vermeintliche rechte Dreck gefalllen ......
"Wann hört ihr auf eure Heimat zu hassen wenn ihr euch ihrer schämt dann könnt ihr sie ja verlassen" 

Ich habe mich jetzt nicht 30 Jahre lang mit Skins geprügelt um jetzt mit anzusehen wie so wieder versucht wird Stimmung gegen andere zu machen

Soll sich jeder doch seine meinung bilden und darum mal....





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=cv8vaJzxBUQ

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


 
hmmm 





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=FXZRWccXE-0

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Infin1ty (24. März 2013)

Vergleich mal den Songtext von "Südtirol" mit der französischen Nationalhymne
und sag mir welcher Text mehr rechte Klischees bedient.



> Wann hört ihr auf eure Heimat zu hassen wenn ihr euch ihrer schämt dann könnt ihr sie ja verlassen


Was findest du jetzt an dem Zitat zum kotzen ? Du hast dir aber schon mal den ganzen Songtext angeguckt
und versucht, ihn zu verstehen 

Ich bin kein Frei Wild Fan, aber ich finde diese Diskussion absolut lächerlich.

Zwischen Nationalstolz und Nationalsozialismus ist ein Himmelweiter Unterschied.


----------



## True Monkey (24. März 2013)

> Was findest du jetzt an dem Zitat zum kotzen


 
Das ist genau der Satz den Nazis auf ihren Aufmärschen gröllen sobald sie auf gegen Demos stossen 

Ich kenne den Text ....und hast du dir mal die Mühe gemacht die von mir verlinkten Berichte anzuschauen .
Wohl nicht weil dann hättest du diese Frage wohl nicht gestellt


----------



## Malkav85 (24. März 2013)

Ich lese da eher heraus, das ständige Nörgler das Weite suchen sollen. 

Im Grunde ist das zwar nicht Bestandteil des Themas, aber auf diese Thematik wäre es früher oder später hinausgelaufen  

Meine Frage wäre daher eher: Was muss Frei.Wild machen, damit man ihnen wirklich Glauben schenkt?


----------



## Painkiller (25. März 2013)

> Ich habe mich jetzt nicht 30 Jahre lang mit Skins geprügelt um jetzt mit  anzusehen wie so wieder versucht wird Stimmung gegen andere zu machen


Vom Stimmung machen habe ich früher nichts gemerkt. Das Problem mit der "Stimmung" kam erst wieder auf, als Frei.Wild vom Echo ausgeschlossen wurden. 

Das Skin-Gruppen mit rechtsextremer Gesinnung und Nazis für die Tonne sind, darüber brauchen wir nicht reden. Da stimme ich dir zu 100% zu. Aber nur weil ich Frei.Wild höre, hab ich jetzt auch keine Völker- oder Rassen feindliche Gedanken. Was hier in Deutschland vor sich geht, ist für mich eine ganz andere Schiene. Klar denke ich über diese nach, aber ich bringe sie nicht mit Songtexten über ein ganz anderes Land in Verbindung. 

Ja, Deutschland hat eine blöde Vergangenheit. Und ja, dazu müssen wir auch stehen und es nicht leugnen. Aber gerade diese Vergangenheit sollte uns doch soweit bringen, das wir uns über etwas genau informieren und nicht sofort die Nazi-Keule schwingen, oder?! 




> Wie kann einen dieser vermeintliche rechte Dreck gefalllen ......
> "Wann hört ihr auf eure Heimat zu hassen wenn ihr euch ihrer schämt dann könnt ihr sie ja verlassen"


Irgendwann musste diese Textzeile ja mal kommen. Aber eines wird hier scheinbar wirklich vergessen:

An dieser Stelle wird Frei.Wild vorgeworfen den Standpunkt vieler Nazis  zu vertreten, dass Leute denen Deutschland nicht gefällt, dieses  verlassen sollen. Dabei wird nie erwähnt das Frei.Wild über *Südtirol*  singt. Die Südtiroler sind eine deutschsprachige Minderheit in  Norditalien und haben daher ein ganz anderes Verhältnis zu Begriffen wie  Heimat und Tradition. In Deutschland sind diese Begriffe wegen der  nationalsozialistischen Vergangenheit eher negativ besetzt. Klar ist das keine Vergangenheit auf die wir iwie stolz sein können. Aber irgendwann muss das auch mal wieder aufhören. 

Man muss sich mal klar sein über was wir hier diskutieren: Über eine Band aus *Südtirol* die meiner Ansicht nach über und für ihr Land singt. Und dieses Land ist nicht Deutschland, sondern ein Land das eine komplett andere Vergangenheit und Geschichte hat als Deutschland. Da frag ich mich doch eines: Was erlauben sich die so genannten *deutschen* Experten denn bitte hier?! Sie urteilen über eine Band und ein Land und stellen das alles (Songtexte, Band etc.) auf die gleiche Ebene wie Deutschlands Vergangenheit!?

Aber dazu hat sich Philip in einem Interview auch schon geäußert: 



> „Aber du musst einfach auch bedenken: Wir sind keine  Deutschen! Wir  sind Südtiroler. […] Dort hat keiner ein Problem mit  unseren Texten,  die verstehen, um was es uns geht. Wenn dort ein  Feiertag ist, dann  wird da die Tiroler Flagge vors Haus gehängt und zwar  überall. Die  haben da auch lauter Vereine, die das hegen und pflegen  und diese  Verbundenheit zu Südtirol auch erhalten wollen. Wir sind in  diesem  Umfeld aufgewachsen und sprechen aus unserer Sicht als  Südtiroler,  nicht als Deutscher. Das verstehen einige anscheinend nicht.  Da muss  ich doch nicht andauernd Rücksicht darauf nehmen, dass man als   Deutscher keinen Nationalstolz entwickeln oder zeigen darf, weil man   sofort als Nazi beschimpft wird. Das darf man als Deutscher immer nur   während der EM oder WM. Ich weiß, dass das viele Leute provoziert, aber   das sind halt Sachen, die uns wichtig sind.“


Aber schauen wir uns das Lied doch mal weiter an:



> Heimat heißt Volk, Tradition und Sprache
> Für uns Minderheiten eine Herzenssache
> Das, was ich meine und jetzt werft ruhig Steine
> Wir sind von keinem Menschen die Feinde
> ...





> Nicht von gestern, Realisten
> Wir hassen Faschisten, Nationalsozialisten
> Unsere Heimat hat darunter gelitten
> Unser Land war begehrt, umkämpft und umstritten
> ...


Damit wäre wohl der Patriotismus klar definiert. Jeder hängt sich an diesem einen Satz auf: "Wann hört ihr auf eure Heimat zu hassen wenn ihr euch ihrer schämt dann könnt ihr sie ja verlassen"
Aber niemand liest oder hört das Lied auch mal zu Ende an. 


Zu dem netten anonymen Herren bei Günter Jauch haben sie sich auch schon geäußert:



Spoiler



Nachtrag zur Anfrage des Bayerischen Rundfunks bzgl des Streitgesprächs. Unsere Antwort:
 Natürlich brennen viele Menschen darauf, einen  öffentlichen Schlagabtausch zwischen Frei.Wild und diesem besagten  Buchautor zu erleben. In unserem Fall geht es jedoch nicht darum, sich  einem sachlich geführten Face to Face-Interview zu entziehen, sondern um  einen völlig anderen Grund:


 Warum die Band das Gespräch ausdrücklich nicht mit  einer maskierten Person führen wird, liegt daran, dass es in unseren  Augen ein absolutes „No Go“ ist, wenn Menschen sich hinter einer Maske  verstecken, somit schlussendlich alles behaupten können, ihnen dabei  blind geglaubt wird und diese Menschen rein gar nichts zu befürchten  haben. Kurz: Sie sind ein Phantom, sie existieren in der Öffentlichkeit  lediglich als Geist in Menschengestalt. Eine seriöse Diskussion MUSS  auch als solche geführt werden - auf Augenhöhe, fair, transparent,  ergebnisoffen und mit allen Konsequenzen die dazugehören.
 Ein Radiosender ist hier das falsche Format.


 Sollte dieser Herr irgendwann sein wahres Gesicht  zeigen, steht einem Treffen nichts im Wege, ganz im Gegenteil, wir  fiebern einem Treffen entgegen. Die durch seine Aussagen bei Günther  Jauch ausgelöste Katastrophal - „Frei.Wild ist rechts“ - Presse“, die  Zensur, die Anfeindungen bis hin zu Morddrohungen gegen uns und unsere  Familien, ob von Links oder Rechts, sind nicht minder intensiv als das,  was Herr K. vielleicht befürchten mag. Darum lassen wir das Argument der  Verfolgung schlichtweg nicht gelten, es sei denn, besagter Herr müsste  sich vor einer anderen Institution verantworten, wenn seine Identität  bekannt wird. Wer weiß?
 Wir bleiben dabei: Sich zu vermummen ist so ziemlich  die feigste Art und Weise, in der Öffentlichkeit aufzutreten und eine  Beleidigung für sein Gegenüber. Wenn man was zu sagen hat, stellt man  sich der Öffentlichkeit, sonst sollte man einfach besser schweigen.
 Dass ein Autor aber Frei.Wild überhaupt mit  bekennenden Nazibands und deren gestörten Hörern in Verbindung bringt,  verdeutlicht eine völlig irreale, fehlgeleitete Denk- und  Herangehensweise. Frei.Wild und ihren hunderttausenden Fans zusätzlich  noch Nähe zu Antisemitismus, Volksverhetzung und Nazidenken zu  unterstellen ist schlichtweg niederträchtig. Dabei keine Möglichkeit  verstreichen zu lassen, Frei.Wild durch den Dreck zu ziehen, statt die  Nazispinner gemeinsam zu bekämpfen, zeigt uns seine wahre Intention:
 Er nutzt unseren Bekanntheitsgrad für sein Marketing...


 Also „Mister Rampenlicht“ mit verdecktem Gesicht:  Maske ab, Verkleidung weg und Namen veröffentlichen! Sie haben es mit zu  verantworten, dass wir und hunderttausende Fans in Deutschland völlig  grundlos wie kriminelle Schwerverbrecher behandelt werden.
 „Herr Wäääsentlich“,raus aus der Reserve, zeigen sie  Ihr wahres Gesicht, ihr wahres Ich wird es Ihnen danken, wir sehen uns  vielleicht in "echt"!!!


 Liebe Frei.Wildfans, wir nutzen den gegebenen Anlass und hauen an  dieser Stelle unser neues Video „Schlagzeile groß, Hirn zu klein“ von  der Kante. Wir haben bis heute einige Rückschläge erlebt und noch nie  hat uns euer Rückhalt so beflügelt.
Danke dafür, ihr seid der Wind, der unsere Segel füllt!!!
Wir sehen uns auf den Brettern, die für uns die Welt bedeuten.

Jonas, Zegga, Föhre und Philipp




Extra für diesen ganzen Medienrummel wurde eine neue Seite ins Leben gerufen:
Startseite - Die Macht der Medien


----------



## YuT666 (25. März 2013)

<> schrieb:


> Das *Skins* und Nazis für die Tonne sind, darüber brauchen wir nicht reden.



Nimm es mir nicht übel, aber ...

Diese Verallgemeinerung ist für die Tonne ... ein Skinhead ist nicht gleich ein Nazi, da würd ich mich vorher einfach mal informieren, bevor man solche Behauptungen an den Tag legt. Skinheads gibt es schon seit Beginn der 70er und die hatten nichts mit Nazis zu tun.

Aber ... nur weiter hier mit den Klischees ...


----------



## Painkiller (25. März 2013)

Stimmt da hast du vollkommen Recht! 

Ich bin hier auch von den Skin-Gruppen mit rechtsextremer Gesinnung ausgegangen. Dachte das wäre in dem Zusammenhang eigentlich klar. 
Aber ich formuliere es gleich mal so um, wie es gemeint war!


----------



## YuT666 (25. März 2013)

Wie gesagt, war jetzt auch kein direkter Angriff von mir ... aber du weißt ja ... man muß manchmal aufpassen mit solchen Aussagen, da sich manche leicht angepisst fühlen bei solch einem brisanten Thema.


----------



## Painkiller (25. März 2013)

Tri-City-Maniac schrieb:


> Wie gesagt, war jetzt auch kein direkter Angriff von mir ... aber du weißt ja ... man muß manchmal aufpassen mit solchen Aussagen, da sich manche leicht angepisst fühlen bei solch einem brisanten Thema.


 
Versteh ich vollkommen! Daher hab ich es ja gleich richtig gestellt, wie es gemeint war.


----------



## Lexx (25. März 2013)

Diese Tendenz nimmt auch in Österreich Platz: letztes Jahr wurde ein Konzert der "Hinichen" (eine recht 
proletoide Spass-Kombo die etwas "politisch unkorrekt" ist) von den GRÜNEN Kultursprecher unter Androhung 
des lebenslangen Entzuges der Subvention für den Konzertsaal (Gasometer Wien) verhindert worden.
Wobei es hier nur um ein einziges Lied ging, in dem sich militante Feministinnen angegriffen fühlten.

Seit dem gab es 3 weiterer solcher Fälle in Österreich. 

Und das von einer Partei, die Pluralität, Transparenz, TOLERANZ, MEINUNGSFREIHEIT und breitgefächerte Kultur 
in ihren Parteistatuten/programmen stehen hat.

Was ist an linken Terror und pseudosozialer Bevormundung besser als an rechten.. ?


----------



## Hansvonwurst (25. März 2013)

Ich muss zugeben, ich hab mich nicht viel mit frei.wild beschäftigt, aber mein Eindruck ist: Sie sind rechts. Das ist erstmal nichts schlimmes, solange daraus kein rechtsradikal oder rechtsextrem wird.
Und da ist leider das Problem mit vielen Deutschen. Wir haben diese Vergangenheit und sind dementsprechend überempfindlich gegenüber Rechts. Daher ist es schon ziemlich knifflig in diesem Fall.
Mir persönlich ist es egal, ob sie einen Echo bekommen oder nicht, oder wie rechts sie wirklich in ihren Köpfen sind, aber momentan wüsste ich nicht, warum man sie ausschließen sollte. Was meiner Meinung nach auch nicht geht ist: Erst nominieren, dann abblasen. Da hätten die Verantwortlichen wirklich Eier zeigen sollen und einfach den anderen Bands sagen: Ist halt so!


----------



## Dr Bakterius (25. März 2013)

Hm, nicht jeder der eine bestimmte Musik hört macht es nur wegen der Texte oder weil er die passende Gesinnung hat.


----------



## Malkav85 (25. März 2013)

Ich mein, True hat mich auch schon persönlich auf der EOS getroffen und ich behaupte mal, das ich weder rechts aussehe, noch eine solche Gesinnung habe bzw. ausstrahle  Ich höre Frei.Wild gerne, aber mir bei der ganzen Sache eher der politische Hickhack auf die Nerven und das Hören-Sagen zweier Musikgruppen.


----------



## AchtBit (25. März 2013)

Frei Wild ist rechts aber nicht braun. Eine ganz normale Einstellung. Alles in Allem haut mich die Band nicht vom Höcker. Was ich als etwas lustig finde ist die Tatsache, dass sie Instrumental vielseitiger und besser Mucke machen können als ihre, ach so geliebten Vorbild Onkelz. Die können nämlich nur immer den gleichen Stiefel spielen und der ist etwas über dem Ärzte Geklimper angesiedelt. 

BTW. jemand hat erwähnt, das die Texte von Eminem nicht so beachtet werden. Das Gegenteil ist der Fall Eminem selbst ist voll abgenervt, dass seine Texte mikroskopisch betrachtet werden. Das hat ihn auch dazu gebracht noch zynischer und sarkastischer zu Reagieren. Die Illuminaten glauben gar, dass er bewust Videos macht mit dem Ziel, die Ami Moral - und Gesellschaftstruktur zu unterminieren, um sie dann von innen heraus anzugreifen und oder beschädigen zu können.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (25. März 2013)

Es steckte hinter der Aussage ja auch keine Anspielung oder gar eine Unterstellung, seien es die Leute hier wie auch die Interpreten selbst


----------



## Painkiller (26. März 2013)

> Ich muss zugeben, ich hab mich nicht viel mit frei.wild beschäftigt, aber mein Eindruck ist: Sie sind rechts.


Und woher stammt dieser Eindruck? 

Hier hat sich mal jemand in Ruhe ein paar Gedanken zu dem Thema gemacht: 
Gut gebräunt - Macht - jetzt.de



> BTW. jemand hat erwähnt, das die Texte von Eminem nicht so beachtet werden.


Bei Eminem war der Aufstand ja genau so schlimm. Texte wurden zensiert und/oder im TV gar nicht erst gezeigt. Ähnlich ist es ja mit KIZ gewesen. Den ihre Art hat ja auch niemand kapiert am Anfang. 



> Hm, nicht jeder der eine bestimmte Musik hört macht es nur wegen der Texte oder weil er die passende Gesinnung hat.


Sehe ich ganz genau so!


----------

